# Tacoma Retriever Club Trial



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

We will be starting at Bert Carlsons in Fall City on Friday. Saturday and Sunday we will be at Greenleafs. Good luck!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Not sure how well this shows up but, so much for calling it a "Spring Trial". It's dumping the white stuff. Makes time for another cup of coffee.. 











Guess it's better than flooding, for now.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Now it's starting to stick...


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Went to the trial and a snowball fight broke out.... this isn't looking good. Should warm up soon but....water still has to go somewhere


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The first series of the Open started in a blanket of white stuff. First bird down is the short retired on the right thrown right to left from a depression up onto the top of a mound. Second down is the long retired in the middle thrown right to left from a brush pile. The flyer is on the left shot right to left in an open field. The line is above the field on top of a dike. The two retired marks are tight so that it's hard to know which gunner the dogs are looking at and also hard to prevent them from swinging to the flyer as the birds go down. If the dog blows by the short retired and picks up the long one, they aren't sure which bird they picked up. So far lots of hunting and some good work.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh great! I posted the callbacks to the second series from my iPhone, but apparently they didn't post. I'm not going to do it again because now I have the second series callbacks. There were 32 called back from the first series. The land blind had a poison bird on the right toward the end of the blind. The blind went across a ditch past the mound on the left where the short retired bird had been thrown, between two trees, over the lower shoulder of a mound and out behind the brush pile on the left from which the long retired had been thrown. Some dogs wanted to head off toward the marks, others want to head toward the poison bird. Some went right down the middle. The call backs to the third series tomorrow at Greenleaf's are:

2,4,5,6,10,17,18,20,23,24,26,27,28,29,33,35,36,39,41,42,43,45,46,47

The marshal said there were 25 called back, but I only got 24 numbers so I don't know if I missed one or he did or the count was inaccurate. 

The starting dog tomorrow is dog 23.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The dog missing from the callbacks was #19. Apparently, the marshal failed to read that number.

The water blind had a sluice from a gunner sitting on a dike and four pieces of 46 1/2 degree water to negotiate. The line to the blind went right behind the gunner with water both in front of and behind him. It was very difficult to get all the pieces of water enroute. Callbacks to the 4th series (12 dogs):

5,19,20,24,26,27,28,33,36,39,43,45


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to Marilyn Dahlheim and Mozart on their 2nd in the Open. 
Mozart is now an FC!!
Way to go !!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Marilyn and Mozart!!!


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Way to go Marilyn and FC Mozart!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who placed/finished- Can't wait for the new FC owner to sponsor drinks tomorrow after the triall! lol!!! Not gonna find a place to play classical music in Monroe- sorry- 

Frost on the windshield right now- gonna be a cold morning. I guess we'll see who's not afraid of the big bad cold water ghost again tomorrow- Lots of snow on the low hills of my hometown Monroe, Wa-


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Marilyn and Mozart!


----------



## JanSemsakHilger (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations Marilyn!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Great news. Congrats to Marilyn and Mozart on the FC. Well deserved.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Any on eknow who handled the Open winner? Was it John Poer or Jim Gonia? Thanks!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> Any on eknow who handled the Open winner? Was it John Poer or Jim Gonia? Thanks!


Jim Gonia won the Niland Trial this weekend.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks, appreciate the info!


Russ said:


> Jim Gonia won the Niland Trial this weekend.


----------

